# Proof women can use petrol pumps



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

See its easy

Dave p


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats funny


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

good one

Bri


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Dave,

With this and the other post about woman parking has some woman driver upset you today 8O LOL

Cheers Steve


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

No way that's a woman. A woman would have rolled it up tidily first!!

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Certainly has Steve.

Lst june blonde in 4x4 got fed up of waiting in a queue of traffic at pelican crossing.
Lady p was waiting to pull out of parking bay and turn right. Driver of car behind 4x4 leaves space for Lady p to make an exit.
Blonde puts car into reverse and slams int our car.
Witness on side of road gives insurance company a statement which is virtually word perfect to Lady p`s.
Blond disputes witness statement and her insurance refuse to pay out.
Now legal action is on the cards..
Reason she reversed. She was in a hurry to collect children from playgroup 
she was intent on overtaking the traffic at the pelican crossing.
Obviously did not look in her mirrors.
Police not interested.

Dave p


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Give me the spoon!!!!

I'll put my tin hat on but didnt I read about some person driving a MH off with the hook up still attached recently - bet that wasnt a women.

Sorry Dave but statistics show women better drivers (thats why we have lower insurance premiums). Perhaps it was just the blonde ladies time of the month.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nope she stated that she was in a hurry to collect kids.
That was the time of day problem

dave p


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

and a bmw driver, 'nuff said

simon


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We drove into a filling station and SWMBO was very intent on getting the van near to the pump - too near as it turned out.








Hooked the petrol filling pipe on the pump over the wing mirror . The nozzle whipped out of its socket and flew into the air before crashing down on the floor at full stretch! 8O 
Fortunately, no dammage. We replaced the petrol gun and filled with diesel.
The cashier added 13c for spilled petrol without any other comment!  
Patrick


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

As a woman who is secure in her driving skills, 
and confident my fellow females here are equally secure,
I think it's ok to post this






(you've probably all seen it alreay, but it still makes me crease up!!)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Patrick you are a brave man to spill the beans

Dave p


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Well did you know that men are more different from chimps than women genetically speaking.
The register
Please don't read to the end of the article as it ruins the fun :lol: :lol: :lol:

Karl


----------

